# Google Calendar into spreadsheet.



## britkev1 (Jul 19, 2004)

This might sound like an odd thing to be doing, but...I need to pull Google calendar information into a spreadsheet.

Currently Google calendar allows you to export in ical and XML formats but I am not sure how to get that data into rows and columns on a spreadsheet. I am basically looking to grab some of the information for a basic spreadsheet containing date, location, description. Just the basic things.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

What spreadsheet are you using? Excel will open up XML files, all neatly broken out.


----------



## britkev1 (Jul 19, 2004)

I was not aware that it did. Thanks.

This solves the first part of my problem, the next part is then that the information I want to appear in separate columns all appears in one column. It looks as follows:

"When: Mon Feb 19, 2007 to Fri Feb 23, 2007 

Where: BOS 
<br Event Status: confirmed 
Event Description: Walk around the moon"

Its not always formatted in the same way, meaning if one of the fields is not completed it does not display it, or if an extra field is completed, it will display it. Is there a best way to separate this information?


----------

